# Need help making my lowrider ride smooth



## bigt15 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have 1995 cadillac fleetwood lowrider,2 pumps 6 batteries, 13 inch daytons. 
The car does not ride smooth when i drive i have to go realy slow which is normal but as soon as i hit a little bump the car bounces for 15 seconds. The cops in my city have been giving me trouble becuz am like the 5 people who have a lowlow in the city. They are telling me i need to take of the hydralics because my car is unsafe and bounces too much. How can i make my car ride smooth so cops cant bug me.


Thanks


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

get new springs


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

get the right spring combo,run shocks,and or accumulators.


----------



## bigt15 (Sep 3, 2009)

Well i dont know much about cars, do you know anyone near Los angeles that can help me find the right spring combo. am only 17 and its my first lowrider


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

must be nice


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Mar 14 2010, 04:36 PM~16887934
> *Well i dont know much about cars, do you know anyone near Los angeles that can help me find the right spring combo. am only 17 and its my first lowrider
> *



Prob not a whole lot of shops in you area :uh:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 14 2010, 04:49 PM~16888009
> *Prob not a whole lot of shops in you area  :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigt15 (Sep 3, 2009)

Well does anyone know what size or which springs i should get for a cadillac fleetwood brougham 1995? because i do not know much about cars and i cant find anyone who can help me out around my city.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

accumulators do it for me.
























But when I do my shit I do it right.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

accumulators. if you get them your cadillac will ride like a cadillac again, i have the same problem on the east coast, the roads are shitty and my cadi used to bounce all over the fucking place, i put accumulators on all mu pumps and it rides great now. the only this is they make your car lift slower, and you shouldnt try to hop or 3 wheel on them, but you can get shut off for them so you can cruise with them on and then shut them off when you want to show off...


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

:twak: :ugh: HOMIE! HALF THE HYDRAULIC SHOPS IN THE WORLD ARE WITHIN 30MIN OF L.A!! :buttkick: :banghead: :nicoderm:


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS IN INGLEWOOD


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Mar 14 2010, 02:21 PM~16887850
> *I have 1995 cadillac fleetwood lowrider,2 pumps 6 batteries, 13 inch daytons.
> The car does not ride smooth when i drive i have to go realy slow which is normal but as soon as i hit a little bump the car bounces for 15 seconds. The cops in my city have been giving me trouble becuz am like the 5 people who have a lowlow in the city. They are telling me i need to take of the hydralics because my car is unsafe and bounces too much. How can i make my car ride smooth so cops cant bug me.
> Thanks
> *



Hey, just something to look into, here in Washington, we had an issue where cops were harassing people about the cars being too bouncy, unsafe,on and on, local lowriders around here got tired of it, got a bill or law passed, that unless you wheels leave the ground while moving or on public roads (I believe) their is nothing they can do.It than falls into harrasment on their part.You may want to look into that.Just to make sure they don't mess with you about your car


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 14 2010, 03:49 PM~16888009
> *Prob not a whole lot of shops in you area  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Where exactly are you located?


----------



## madhopper1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hay bro just measure your rear lock up and get the same highth on travel for a set of shocks. Then just add two accumulators to your rear pump or pumps. I know because I've dealed with the same problem on my caddies.


----------



## bigt15 (Sep 3, 2009)

I live in Glendale anyone know close by shops where i can get accumalators put on my pumps. I was thinking of going to pro hopper.


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Make sure you get Parkers...that's all I have to say. 

We have them in stock, check out hydroholics.net


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Mar 15 2010, 12:32 AM~16892199
> *Make sure you get Parkers...that's all I have to say.
> 
> We have them in stock, check out hydroholics.net
> *


forgot to mention that part :happysad:


----------



## bigt15 (Sep 3, 2009)

How much will two accumalators cost , one for each pump right?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Mar 15 2010, 12:51 AM~16892387
> *How much will two accumalators cost , one for each pump right?
> *


i have 4 total, one for each corner. they are like $90 a piece i think?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Mar 14 2010, 03:21 PM~16887850
> *I have 1995 cadillac fleetwood lowrider,2 pumps 6 batteries, 13 inch daytons.
> The car does not ride smooth when i drive i have to go realy slow which is normal but as soon as i hit a little bump the car bounces for 15 seconds. The cops in my city have been giving me trouble becuz am like the 5 people who have a lowlow in the city. They are telling me i need to take of the hydralics because my car is unsafe and bounces too much. How can i make my car ride smooth so cops cant bug me.
> Thanks
> *


u can respond with they need to take their cars and re program them back to stock and remove the chip settings to gain performance out of the engine..and take away all the added suspension theyve done to make it handle better cuz neither of that shit is stock either...

but really if the car is on a fresh set of springs it will be bouncy no matter what coil choice u go with...so if they are new they need to break in...and i dont see any laws against a car being bouncy...


----------



## INFULLFX (Aug 20, 2009)

HYDROHOLICS.NET HOMIE. GOOD PEOPLE, GOOD PRICES, AND THEY'RE PRE-CHARGED PARKERS..PLUG N PLAY. 

I HAVE 4, 1 FOR EA CORNER. I DRIVE AN S-10 AND BEFORE THE ACCUMULATORS THE RIDE WAS ROUGH/BOUNCY NOW IS NICE RIDE. TRUST ME JUST DROVE FROM GLENDALE TO NEW MEXICO. HAD 2 INSTALLED ON THE BACK ON THE WAY THERE BUT THE FRONT WAS STILL MAKIN THE RIDE BIT ROUGH GOT THE OTHER 2 AND WAS A NICE RIDE ALL THE WAY BACK HOME.

SEARCH ACCUMULATORS ON HERE YOU GONA SEE HOMIE THAT'S THE WAY TO GO, YOU CAN GET EXTRA SET OF SLOWDOWNS IF YOUR INTO HOPIN TO BE ABLE TO SHUT OFF ACCUMULATORS AND GO SWITCH CRAZY ESE.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Springs and shocks along will help, You can always add the accumulators later if you feel you need them.


----------



## low_caprice (Jan 12, 2010)

i got hit with crap like that from cops here in oregon, and honestly, a cop isnt a mechanical engineer, so they have no legal right to say what is safe or not safe on a car in that respect. if it is an OBVIOUS infraction then they do have ground to stand on, but i have fought in court about it, and i won hands down after asking what degree the officer had from what school, that made him able to make that decision!!
that cop dont even look at me no more :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93lincolnpimp (Nov 26, 2009)

you dont need them for the front only the rear and i have two for 125 plus shipping if you wont them call me 509-362-7701 my name is joe


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 14 2010, 09:53 PM~16891771
> *Hey, just something to look into, here in Washington, we had an issue where cops were harassing people about the cars being too bouncy, unsafe,on and on, local lowriders around here got tired of it, got a bill or law passed, that unless you wheels leave the ground while moving or on public roads (I believe) their is nothing they can do.It than falls into harrasment on their part.You may want to look into that.Just to make sure they don't mess with you about your car
> *


Gotta love the Pacific New West


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ACCUMULATORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

you DONT need accumulators to ride smooth.



just need the right springs.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 15 2010, 09:20 PM~16900133
> *you DONT need accumulators to ride smooth.
> just need the right springs.
> *


TRUE, BUT IT JUST MAKES THINGS A WHOLE LOT BETTER. I ADDED THEM TO MY ROADMASTER AND I UNDERSTAND WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT CAUSE I HAD THE SAME ISSUE. AFTERWARDS, IT WAS WEIRD HITTING THOSE BUMPS THAT USED TO TOSS ME AROUND, I WOULD BRACE AND WAIT, AND IT WOULD NEVER COME


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 15 2010, 09:27 PM~16900203
> *TRUE, BUT IT JUST MAKES THINGS A WHOLE LOT BETTER.  I ADDED THEM TO MY ROADMASTER AND I UNDERSTAND WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT CAUSE I HAD THE SAME ISSUE.  AFTERWARDS, IT WAS WEIRD HITTING THOSE BUMPS THAT USED TO TOSS ME AROUND, I WOULD BRACE AND WAIT, AND IT WOULD NEVER COME
> *


all the cadillacs ive done, rode like CADILLACS, except for the small tires.


but nothing can change how the tires ride.


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

at the verry least you want a pair of them for the rear.
one to each cylinder. just putting a single acumulator to either the front or rear is not a super idea.

I just picked up a pair of acumes from a homie for a buck fifty
with t fittings to mount them up in my whip. - but the guy I got them from I know and trust. I would not run used acumes from any dude off the street I diddnt know - as they may have been abused or not. its impossible to tell - and if they are worn out - they are good as garbage.


----------

